# all types VW Show 19th & 20th May 2012



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

ALL TYPES VW SHOW - Sunday 20th May at Bodelwyddan Castle, 
North Wales.

The All Types VW Show now in its 17th year is to be held in the scenic surroundings of Bodelwyddan Castle, Bodelwyddan, North Wales.
Now one of the largest Volkswagen enthusiasts shows in the North West area with thousands of visitors attending last year from all over the U.K, catering for all Classic & Modified Volkswagens.
So if you have an interest in seeing hundreds of VW's of all ages & styles, looking to buy parts or VW memorabilia, or just mad about cars then this is the place for you!

Show attractions include :-

Large VW & Audi Show and Shine area
VW's for sale area
VW / Audi / Porsche club displays
Special VW Displays
Over 100 VW trade stalls
Autojumble Stalls
Rat-Look Display
MK1 Retro Display
Childrens rides and entertainment
Childrens Activity Playground
Castle Museum
Castle grounds and woodlands
Food and drink stalls
Licenced bar
Full toilet & water facilities

Admission:-
Weekend (Advanced) - Adult £12.00 / Child £5.00
Weekend (Gate) - Adult £15.00 / Child £6.00
Sunday Only - Adult £7.50 / Child £3.00

Free Camping & Under 12's Free

Trade stands are available from only £40 and Autojumble plots £10.

Camping is available from 12.00 noon on Saturday 19th with an early evening cruise arranged and evening entertainment in the huge marquee including a Tracksuit Party!

If you wish to display your vehicle, have a Club Stand or have a Trade enquiry then visit
www.alltypesvwshow.co.uk, or contact us by e-mail on [email protected] or tel:- 01745 339958


----------



## TTbaker (Apr 20, 2012)

will be atending this event as its only down the road for me


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be there too. Only half an hour away.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, stick me down too. Looks like a brilliant day. 

NW cruise down there? 8)


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes i fancy this too


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

burns said:


> Yep, stick me down too. Looks like a brilliant day.
> 
> NW cruise down there? 8)


Yeah I'd be up for that


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I feel a cruise coming on........ and if we leave early for some reason we can always do a mini Wales cruise too. Yeah!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent idea, Sutty! 8)

What sort of time will we need to meet d'you reckon?

Location-wise, we would probably need to meet either on the M6 or M56, as I'll be coming from Bury, you and Mark from the Pool, Shak from Bolton, Andrea from Southport, t'other Mark from Wigan, and I do apologise, Flecks, but I can't remember where you said you live!


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

burns said:


> Excellent idea, Sutty! 8)
> 
> What sort of time will we need to meet d'you reckon?
> 
> Location-wise, we would probably need to meet either on the M6 or M56, as I'll be coming from Bury, you and Mark from the Pool, Shak from Bolton, Andrea from Southport, t'other Mark from Wigan, and I do apologise, Flecks, but I can't remember where you said you live!


Lol it's fine, I'm in prestwich.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn! Too late for me to book the time off now as I work Sundays


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

For those who are going what say we all meet at:

Toby Carvery - there is a big car park @ 9:00am
Hoole Village
Warrington Road
Chester
CH2 4EX - Junction of M53 Jct 12 & A56.

This should suit all tavellers, and mini cruises to the Toby you can sort out individually from Liverpool/Manchester etc.
The show opens at 9:00 on Sunday so we should be there by 9:45 ish after the usual car park banter.

Feel free to change the time if you want lie in, but this will get us started.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me...although I may have to sleep in my clothes to ensure a prompt arrival! Gonna have to take it easy on Saturday night!


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

See you there at 9am.
5 in a tt should be fun haha.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Did'nt spot this on here, on my way down to this with some friends form R32OC. See you folks down there .


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

Running late ill meet you at the event


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just thought I'd post to let the world know that this was a great event. Myself and Sutty were the only two who travelled down together as ImolaTT was going with the family and not in the TT (  ) so went straight there, and Flecks was running late so again, travelled there directly.

Early doors, we were the only two TTOC folk there, and we then bumped into Mr and Mrs GaryV6 (who had previously said there was no way they could make it, as they were at a wedding the night before! :lol: ) . Bit of a chinwag and off we went to do some more exploring. Later, we met up with ImolaTT and Flecks, and their respective broods. We also managed to accost Anakin, owner of a very orange Mk2 which was displayed on the R32 club stand, and who once got lost on a TTOC run out from the Millstone due to following someone who was going home! :lol: I tried to talk him out of his carbon fibre trims (anyone who knows me also knows how much I hate CF!) but he was having none of it.

The show was really good, albeit there was a fair bit of tyre stretch going on (the only thing I hate more than carbon fibre!) but there were also some absolutely amazing examples of show an shine quality vehicles. There were some brilliant camper vans there - and there were so many cars that were a true credit to their owners. There was also the most gorgeous Porsche Speedster there, just slotted in amongst Beetles, VW Campers and some beach buggies. As you do!

The weather was good, having warmed up around lunchtime, and I now have the sunburn as evidence! There was a solitary Mk1 TT inside the show, and that, too, was on a Golf stand. :roll: Anyway, the owner was presented with a TTOC card (another having been left on a Papaya Orange Mk1 in the car park) and he politely listened to the badgering we gave him to get himself on here and come to our NW meets (he being an Oldham-dweller).

Overall it was a really good day. The show itself, the setting (in the castle grounds) and the weather all worked together nicely to make it a day to remember. Add to that some beautiful scenery during the journeys there and back, and you've got a recipe for a quality day out.

The moral for next year is this: get ourselves a TTOC stand booked!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

hehe my CF rocks  nice to see you folks again. 
Few of my snaps


----------

